# Sitzabstand zum Monitor und andere Fragen zum Thema Monitor



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

HI

Welche Auflösung ist bei mir sinnvoll ? ich sitze so ca 60 cm bis 90cm weit weg vom monitor. Nun habe ich schon ein Thema erstellt zur kaufberatung. Da ich aber unsicher bin was jetzt lohnenswerter ist frage ich hier special  auf die anderen fragen von mir.

1. | Lonht sich da 1440P oder eher 4K ?

2. | Wo sind die unterschiede zu IPS und VA 

3.| Würde sich bei 1440P 120Hz oder 144Hz lohnen?

4.| Die Auflösung  soll schon 6 bis 8 jahre halten

5.|Lohnt sich 1440P noch ? 

6.|  G- Sync vs Free Sync  und ihre Vorteile

7.|  Wie gut können die Monitore mit den 800€ UHD TVs  oder 1.500€ mit halten.

8.|  GTX 1080 Ti 1440P (sehr hoch vs 4K  (sehr hoch) 

9.| Pixeldichte bei 27 Zoll und 32 Zoll 

Ergänzung 
10.| DSR 4K wie stark unterscheidet es sich von true 4k? 

11.| HDR für Monitore relevant? 

12.| HDR für 4k Monitore wann erhätlich?

13.|  Ein Spiel mit 4k Texturen in 1080p vs 4K 


Habe mich entschieden würde auf 4K gehen.  Gibt es brauchbare Monitore bis 500€ ? iPS 4K 27 - 32 Zoll?
Oder auf HDR warten ? 

Danke für die Antworten bin Erlich gesagt ein Dau in Sachen Monitore


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2017)

1. Ich halte 1440p aktuell für die bessere Lösung. UHD ist bei 60 Hz gedeckelt und benötigt zu viel GPU-Leistung.

2. IPS hat meist höhere Farbraumabdeckung, was für Bildbearbeitung relevant ist. VA hat niedrigen Schwarzwert und demnach dicken Kontrast zwischen 2000-3000:1. Reaktionszeiten sind in etwa gleich. TN mit echtem 8 Bit halte ich übrigens für ne brauchbare Alternative.

3. Ja, unbedingt. Mehr Hz kostet nicht unbedingt (viel) mehr beim Monitor.

4. siehe 1.

5. siehe 1.

6. Bei G-Sync kostet der gleiche Monitor in etwa um die 100 Euro mehr. Freesync braucht ne Radeon, da ist die GPU-Mittelklasse aber.. naja... ich sag mal: unbefriedigend.

7. Sehr gut. Da sie über einen deutlich niedrigeren Input Lag verfügen, auf HDMI limitiert sind und keine 144 Hz können, rate ich davon ab.

8. Wo ist die Frage? ne 1080 Ti schafft locker WQHD.

9. mit WQHD bei 27 Zoll: 108,8 ppi und bei 32 Zoll: 91,8 ppi - ich halte beides noch für brauchbar.

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. November 2017)

1. | Lonht sich da 1440P oder eher 4K ? Wenn du den Unterschied erkennen kannst, dann ja. Hängt von auch von der Größe (Zoll) ab.

2. | Wo sind die unterschiede zu IPS und VA ? IPS: schöne Farben, aber Blacklight Bleeding und IPS Glow, VA besserer Schwarzwert und Kontrast für zb. Filme, aber nochmals etwas höhere Reaktionszeit als IPS, ob eine mögliche Schlierenbildung einen selbst stört muss man auch selbst wissen.

3.| Würde sich bei 1440P 120Hz oder 144Hz lohnen? Ja, besonders bei schneller Spielen bzw je näher man an 144fps rankommt.

4.| Die Auflösung soll schon 6 bis 8 jahre halten. Die hält solange der Bildschirm hält

5.|Lohnt sich 1440P noch ? Ja, der Standard ist immer noch 1920x1080

6.| G- Sync vs Free Sync und ihre Vorteile. Kein Tearing ohne Vsync. G für nvidia und F für amd.

8.| GTX 1080 Ti 1440P (sehr hoch vs 4K (sehr hoch) Kann man machen (beides (4k weniger fps))


----------



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

Vielen dank 

Können sie mir einen Monitor empfehlen ? Der 1440P hat und 120Hz bzw 144HZ ? mit IPs 27 Zoll, Ist der ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278QR sein Geld wert?  

Danke


----------



## HisN (13. November 2017)

Ich sitze 80-100 cm vor einem 40" 4K-Monitor.
Immersion durch Größe. Noch so nah dass man die kleinen Details erkennt.

Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mir 2560x1600 gekauft, willst Du heute echt 2560x1440 anschaffen und das noch 8 Jahre benutzen?


Der Monitor überlebt übrigens viele Grafikkarten.
Und man bekommt jede Graka klein.

Es liegt doch ganz in Deiner Hand wie Du die Games (sinvoll) einstellst.
Hier mal als Beispiel ein 4 Jahre altes Game mit einer Titan X Pascal OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bewege (nur) die Regler für Auflösung und Anti-Aliasing




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wage ja zu behaupten dass ein Game in High auf 4k besser aussieht als ein Game in Ultra auf WQHD ... so ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2017)

Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> Vielen dank
> 
> Können sie mir einen Monitor empfehlen ? Der 1440P hat und 120Hz bzw 144HZ ? mit IPs 27 Zoll, Ist der ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278QR sein Geld wert?
> 
> Danke



Der ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. TN mit 8 Bit ist (fürs Auge, nicht für Bildbearbeitung!) fast so gut wie IPS mit selber Farbtiefe.

Im Thread nebenan habe ich erst den AOC Agon AG271QG, 27" empfohlen. Ist der gleiche Monitor, aber mit IPS für nur 50 Euro mehr. Die sind hier gut investiert, finde ich.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. TN mit 8 Bit ist (fürs Auge, nicht für Bildbearbeitung!) fast so gut wie IPS mit selber Farbtiefe.
> 
> Im Thread nebenan habe ich erst den AOC Agon AG271QG, 27" empfohlen. Ist der gleiche Monitor, aber mit IPS für nur 50 Euro mehr. Die sind hier gut investiert, finde ich.





Vielen dank für die Empfehlung werde ihn mir mal anschauen.
Hat der ASUS PG278QR nicht einen Bruder bzw Schwester model mit IPS Panel ist der gut? Da ich oft lese ,dass es bei IPS panel mit 120 Hz oder 144Hz Loterie sei , um einen mit guten Panel zu erwischen. Mir ist in erste Linie die Farbe wichtig dann die HZ zahl da ich fast alles spiele ausser sowas wie Dota 2 LOL etc, würde sich ein monitor mit hoher hz  zahl lohnen finde ich. Grafikarten power habe ich auch genug morgen wir meine GTX 1080 Ti kommen.


----------



## HisN (13. November 2017)

Ein Glück, in Dota und Lol würde sich sich ja zu Tode langweilen^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist 1440p für mich persönlich perfekt.

Habe in den von mir gespielten Games (BF1, Rainbow Six Siege, ROTR, Forza Horizon 3, uvm.) _immer_ 80-140 FPS und mit Gsync gehört tearing auch der Vergangenheit an!
FPS > Auflösung 

4K wäre *für mich* nichts da man _immer_ einen Kompromiss eingehen muss.

iPS finde *ich* schönes als TN.
Klar, man kann Pech haben und einen Monitor mit extremen BLB erwischen.
Ich hatte 3 iPS Monitore in den letzten 5 Jahren und alle waren TOP was BLB angeht.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich sitze 80-100 cm vor einem 40" 4K-Monitor.
> Immersion durch Größe. Noch so nah dass man die kleinen Details erkennt.
> 
> Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mir 2560x1600 gekauft, willst Du heute echt 2560x1440 anschaffen und das noch 8 Jahre benutzen?
> ...



Und das wäre mir zu gross erlich gesagt, habe meine Tv der 55 Zoll gross ist auf den Schreibtisch gestellt und ich fande das als zu gross.  Besitze aktuell einen 21.5 Zoll Monitor  Full HD davor hatte ich einen 18 Zoll HD oder sowas keine ahnung mehr was der hatte.
Denke schon .   Ja das macht mich stutzig mit den 4k auf hoch und WQHD auf Ultra etc. 
Einen direkten vergleich kann ich nicht live sehen da keiner Meiner Freunden einen 4K monitor besitzen geschweigen den nen TV in UHD . Nur ein Freund eines Freundes hat einen 4k monitor allerdings einen 27 Zoll 4K monitor mit Tn für 300€ von Samsung ,und dieser spielt mit ner 970 damit in 4k auf 20 fps. Das reicht ihm sagt er. Und 144Hz wären nicht schlecht 1440P hoch bis ultra mit 120 Fps in bestimmt Games wäre nicht schlecht finde ich oder nicht:?


----------



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

Ja das stimmt, obwohl es gibt ja leute die kaufen sich eine Titan X oder 1080 Ti um damit Minecraft oder Doat 2,  Counter Strike etc zu spielen XD .


----------



## HisN (13. November 2017)

Da man beides zur Zeit nicht gleichzeitig haben kann musst Du Dich entscheiden. Jeder hat halt andere Vorlieben 
Hz oder Auflösung  (Bzw. ein Mittelding wie 3440x1440@100Hz).

Und ich könnte mir 55" dann glaub ich auch nicht mehr auf dem Schreibtisch vorstellen ... 43" würde noch gehen^^


----------



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

Ja 3440x 1440P habe ich auch schon dran gedacht nur sind die teile noch sehr Teuer. 
Hatte nie höher als 60 Hz xD  Beides kann ich nicht live begutachten, das ist das Problem ja deswegen bin ich ich mir unsicher bin in sachen Monitor ein Dau . Kann man sowas wie Testfahrten bei Autos auch für Monitore haben? xD  Da in meiner Umgebung nur Saturn und Media Markt bzw Expert Klein gibt ist das schwer. Vor 2 jahren gab es noch einen Atelco aber der hatte Monpreise.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (13. November 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist 1440p für mich persönlich perfekt.
> 
> Habe in den von mir gespielten Games (BF1, Rainbow Six Siege, ROTR, Forza Horizon 3, uvm.) _immer_ 80-140 FPS und mit Gsync gehört tearing auch der Vergangenheit an!
> FPS > Auflösung
> ...



Hallo 

Da du den Asus ROG PG279Q hast würde mich mal interessieren wie der so ist da dieser mir Optisch gefällt , nun zu dem was er kann.
Hat man bei R6 vorteile ? in 1440P Hoch setting bzw ultra ?
Spielst du Witcher 3 wenn ja was hast du für settings.
Kann man die Hz Zahl einstellen 120 Hz für witcher 3 usw ?


----------



## Venom89 (13. November 2017)

Da es ein Gsync Monitor ist -> FPS = Hz
Das ist doch gerade der Vorteil.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2017)

Xero_Fighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da du den Asus ROG PG279Q hast würde mich mal interessieren wie der so ist da dieser mir Optisch gefällt , nun zu dem was er kann.
> Hat man bei R6 vorteile ? in 1440P Hoch setting bzw ultra ?
> ...



Kaufe einen Monitor nicht primär aus optischen Gründen - meine Meinung!
Er kann alles was ich brauche 144Hz | Gsync | 1440p | ips.
Vermutlich hätte ich nicht 800€ für ihn bezahlt.
Da ich ihn aber für 550€ bekam, musste ich zuschlagen!
Die Hz passt den Monitor an deine FPS an - ein Traum .


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2017)

Bei einem 4k Monitor wäre eine Möglichkeit ja auch auf FullHD zu spielen, wenn die Graka sonst in die Knie geht. Da das genau Faktor 4 ist gibt es auch keine Unschärfe (zumindest nicht zwangsweise durch die Interpolation).
Bei 27 Zoll passt das von der Darstellungsgröße gut, wie FullHD auf 32 Zoll wirkt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Xero_Fighter (17. November 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Bei einem 4k Monitor wäre eine Möglichkeit ja auch auf FullHD zu spielen, wenn die Graka sonst in die Knie geht. Da das genau Faktor 4 ist gibt es auch keine Unschärfe (zumindest nicht zwangsweise durch die Interpolation).
> Bei 27 Zoll passt das von der Darstellungsgröße gut, wie FullHD auf 32 Zoll wirkt weiß ich aber nicht.



Okay danke

Ich denke ich nehme 4K 60Hz Ips nun preislich bis 500€   ich möchte satte farben haben.  Oder sollte ich eher auf HDR warten HDR nie im leben in echt gesehen,vllt mal im saturn. Stehe eher auf satte farben als auf schnelle FPS mir reichen 60 Hz bzw FPs vollkommen  Wäre nähmlich gut da ja bald black Friday ist


----------

